# Farewell To A Musical Giant!!!



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The great Jack Bruce has left this world.
http://www.jackbruce.com/


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Cream was one of _many_ so-called super-groups that never 'did anything' for me. I bought a best of for White Room back in the early '70s.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Cream were certainly innovators, and anybody who's played rock music should be able to appreciate their accomplishments. That said, it was a long time ago, and Jack Bruce made a lot of great music in the subsequent decades, even if he was overshadowed by the commercial success of the far less ambitious Eric Clapton.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

My Mum liked them, back in the day.


----------



## echo (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Good band Cream... obviously not close to the Jimi hendrix experience... but still good. One of the few bands who brought something new to music.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

A fantastic musician. I was hoping he'd go on for longer after his liver transplant but for one reason or another he probably did well to get this far. Despite their on-off feud going back to their early 60s days with the Graham Bond Organisation (Baker pulled a knife on Bruce when he refused to leave the band) I bet Ginger Baker will miss his old adversary - the musical chemistry between them was incredible when they were on form.

Rest easy, Jack.


----------



## echo (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## echo (Aug 15, 2014)

see this - this is RnR -- this guy was honored to have his nose broken @1:50


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Farewell to an excellent singer and bassist. I'm saddened and somewhat surprised to hear this news, and I'm glad in retrospect that Cream did that final tour some years back. As far as rock bassists go he is in my personal top 3 (favorites) along with John Paul Jones and Rob DeLeo.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

A musical giant.
And Cream was magnificent.
And as good live as the Experience, even tho Jimi was in a class by himself.

Listen to Crossroads, Spoonful, Steppin' Out, and Sleepy Time Time live and you'll see.

Thanks for everything Jack.
:angel: :tiphat:


----------

